# dog aggresive catch dogs



## Randy8216 (Oct 10, 2009)

has anyone ever had a catch dog that was fine and then flipped and became dog aggresive i had a good young catch dog and last night he flipped and about killed my only good strike dog he just turned 1 year last week but aint gonna make it to 2 it was just weird great dog until last night kids played on him and never had a problem with other dogs


----------



## buddylee (Oct 10, 2009)

What breed and age was the catchdog ?


----------



## Randy8216 (Oct 10, 2009)

he was a pit/? mix and was 1 year old


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 10, 2009)

A friend told me about his american bulldog doing the same thing......just decided to attack the other catch dog one night while hoggin, just turned one yr old too.  He told me that he thinks he got "protective"....kinda like when a dog has a favorite toy and growls when another tries to take it away.  So the dog caught his "prize" and didn't want any others having a part of it.  Don't know what he ended up doing to him.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Oct 10, 2009)

i had one that got dog aggresive notice (I HAD ONE)IF YOU WANT MY ADVICE YOULL SAY THE SAME YOU DONT NEED THAT AROUND YOUR BAYDOGS HAVE ENOUGH TO DEAL WITH


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 10, 2009)

Well we have the same kind of prob sorta... Our red nose male catch dog is 11 months old and all of a sudden he kind flipped on one of our male bay dogs.. Its jus that one bay dog he has a prob wit... We was gonna get rid of him because the other day he hurt our bay dog and we cant have that he is one of our best...but my hunting partner said he was gonna try to break him by socializin him? Well whatever that mean i dont think u can fix it... But that jus my opinion...   
i myself am open to everyones opinion if u have one to help us break him from it... It would be a shame to get rid of him cause he catches hard and fast every time


----------



## Randy8216 (Oct 10, 2009)

i dobnt think so because this dog sleep in the house great with the kids evrything you would think would be socilizing we did but still flipped i personaly think they are dog aggresive or they are not he is no longer part of my pack and im still not sure if im gonna have to put down my hound kive heard before that strike and bay dogs were your money dogs and the catch dogs were a dime a dozen and thats the way i feel right now but i am still pretty mad


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 10, 2009)

I had the best looking hard catching Blue pit you ever saw and all of a sudden he started catching on my best yellow dog without any warning. He was very good with every other dog just didnt like him for some reason..I hated it but the second time he had his leg and luckily he didnt break anything...that was it for him even though I hated to get rid of him...and your right..whole lot easier to find a dog that will catch then one that runs silent and finds hogs.


----------



## buddylee (Oct 10, 2009)

Could have been what those above mentioned. Lotta pure pits "turn on" when they get a year older turning aggressive. Your dog is half pit so you should be able to break him. Only the most "gamey" type dogs can't be broken. Seen a guy knock a pure pit out on a pine tree for trying to grab dogs. He woke up in a few and never tried if again.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 10, 2009)

u dont think so what?  Our dog is the family pet to... I think my next move is prob something like the guy about said me might jus meet a tree or a bullet


----------



## ninja (Oct 11, 2009)

Dog aggressive and people aggressive dogs are culled at my house


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Oct 11, 2009)

ninja said:


> dog aggressive and people aggressive dogs are culled at my house



totally agree


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 11, 2009)

Give him a bullet. but if you cant do that beat him until he can hardly move, he wont do it again


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 12, 2009)

I cannot disagree with anything posted here, in fact I am in agreement with everything, even had a few laughs along the way............However, I hate to be the one to point things out, but the original question, might should have been answered through PM's.........You know they be watching us!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 12, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> I cannot disagree with anything posted here, in fact I am in agreement with everything, even had a few laughs along the way............However, I hate to be the one to point things out, but the original question, might should have been answered through PM's.........You know they be watching us!



I agree. Prob shoulda thought about that. They might try to lock us up like mike vick. Now everyone remember from now on, dogs are people too.lol


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jan 5, 2010)

ninja said:


> Dog aggressive and people aggressive dogs are culled at my house


i believe he ment to say ---sold at my house...lol


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jan 5, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> i believe he ment to say ---sold at my house...lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 5, 2010)

All the good catchdogs and many of the baydogs ive seen none have ever gotten along with every dog they ever met 100% of the time.i think the difference often is a pit will do more damage than two hounds tying up over the same treat. My pit and my strike dont like eachother.when their hunting they wont look twice at oneanother but i dont kennel them together or ride them in the same slot either.both are awesome dogs and i wouldnt let either go. I really dont see how it would ever cause a problem that said if any of mine were people aggresive i would have to deal with that.


----------



## MULE (Jan 5, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ALL THE GOOD CATCHDOGS AND MANY OF THE BAYDOGS IVE SEEN NONE HAVE EVER GOTTEN ALONG WITH EVERY DOG THEY EVER MET 100% OF THE TIME. I THINK THE DIFFERENCE OFTEN IS A PIT WILL DO MORE DAMAGE THAN TWO HOUNDS TYING UP OVER THE SAME TREAT. MY PIT AND MY STRIKE DON'T LIKE EACH OTHER. WHEN THEIR HUNTING THEY WONT LOOK TWICE AT ONE ANOTHER BUT I DON'T KENNEL THEM TOGETHER OR RIDE THEM IN THE SAME SLOT EITHER.BOTH ARE AWESOME DOGS AND I WOULDN'T LET EITHER GO. I REALLY DON'T SEE HOW IT WOULD EVER CAUSE A PROBLEM THAT SAID IF ANY OF MINE WERE PEOPLE AGGRESSIVE I WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH THAT.


I'll have to agree with this one the most. I also think you won't see most of the aggression a dog has till their 1 1/2 old, or at least on male dogs anyway. From 1-2 you really have to watch them male Bulldogs. 

Personally, I've had better luck running female catch dogs.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 5, 2010)

mule said:


> i'll have to agree with this one the most. I also think you won't see most of the aggression a dog has till their 1 1/2 old, or at least on male dogs anyway. From 1-2 you really have to watch them male bulldogs.
> 
> Personally, i've had better luck running female catch dogs.



never had one but it sounds like a great idea! My partner sticks with almost all females for that reason but we have had to break up a girlfight or two at timesthen those same ladies were the cause of  a couple tussles too during their timei love them brindles you got too mule


----------



## MULE (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, wish they were still around.  That far right one is a female pit.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 6, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ALL THE GOOD CATCHDOGS AND MANY OF THE BAYDOGS IVE SEEN NONE HAVE EVER GOTTEN ALONG WITH EVERY DOG THEY EVER MET 100% OF THE TIME.I THINK THE DIFFERENCE OFTEN IS A PIT WILL DO MORE DAMAGE THAN TWO HOUNDS TYING UP OVER THE SAME TREAT. MY PIT AND MY STRIKE DONT LIKE EACHOTHER.WHEN THEIR HUNTING THEY WONT LOOK TWICE AT ONEANOTHER BUT I DONT KENNEL THEM TOGETHER OR RIDE THEM IN THE SAME SLOT EITHER.BOTH ARE AWESOME DOGS AND I WOULDNT LET EITHER GO. I REALLY DONT SEE HOW IT WOULD EVER CAUSE A PROBLEM THAT SAID IF ANY OF MINE WERE PEOPLE AGGRESIVE I WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH THAT.



WELL I AGREE WITH THIS ONE KEEP THEM SEPARIT UNTILL THEY GET ONE BAYED UP AND THEN TAKE HIM TO THEM AND IF HE GOES TO THE DOG INSTEAD OF THE HOG THEN HE'S NOT A CATCH DOG.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jan 6, 2010)

well what we do (my mom).she raises all the dogs together so they bond and they don't be aggresive.well we get all the puppies around the same time


----------



## JohnE (Jan 6, 2010)

Ive had a few dog aggresive catchdogs, and for some reason they end up catching lead poisoning.
Dont have the slightest clue why..........

But IMO I dont think you can break a bulldog from it, once they get that fire in em' you cant put it out.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 6, 2010)

Buddy of mine has two red nose about that age and uses them as RCD.  They are generally pretty good but have them moments when you can see um posturing up and if you get on them right away it's all good.  Another buddy has one that if he cant get a big enought bite he will  act up a good bit.  We just stay on top of it...so far not a problem.  They both say once ok...twice maybe...if nothing is damaged.  After twice poison them...people aggression poison now.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 6, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> After twice poison them...people poison now.



Was that directed towards me?


----------



## kbenz (Jan 6, 2010)

I *had* a male pit that got dog aggressive. killed two of my male jagdterriers. didn't mess with the females. he is no longer with me. I have a male ab/pit and female pit, both get along great with the other dogs. but I still don't kennel them together


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 6, 2010)

Towards you ...no!   I think for the most part I was agreeing with you.  I do believe that as a last resort and especially if a person is involved. If it is a good dog I also feel that with some work you may be able to overcome it.  With a pit it only takes a very short time for it to do a lot of damage to something.  If you pay attention you can see it happening before it actually does and stay on its butt.  A bite is not necessarily a hard act of aggression it is the only mechanism it has.  A ripping, shaking incident is something different.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, when you said 'people poison now' I wasnt sure if you thought I was actually poisoning them.


----------



## spaz (Jan 6, 2010)

CASTRATION!!!  Works for me!! Had a hound that we had problems with, he liked to fight with other dogs and after cutting him, it has made all the difference in the world. He is about doing his job and could care less about everyone else.


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 6, 2010)

At home my strike dog and catch dog can't look at each other with out wanting to go at it, in the woods it's all business. I just try to keep them apart at home.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well i dont like castration because they seem to get fater and if its a good dog you wil never have any PUPS from it.


----------



## spaz (Jan 6, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Well i dont like castration because they seem to get fater and if its a good dog you wil never have any PUPS from it.



Hunt hard and they won't get fat.

Besides most catch dogs are heavy.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 7, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Alright, when you said 'people poison now' I wasnt sure if you thought I was actually poisoning them.



OIC  People agressive is what I meant.  The method you mentioned works best.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Get him fixed.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thars castration mr siberian1


----------



## 686wheelman (Jan 24, 2010)

in south florida i knew a cuban that raised a piglet into a boar and trained it to bay. it would run with his other bay dog and work together to bay the hog. then he would release his catch dog. that pack always got along. pigs are just about as  $mart as any dog.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 24, 2010)

Male dogs try to establish dominance when they get that age some can be broke some cant ! I have had a few catch dogs that could ride in the box with the other dogs! Some dogs we just couldnt ride wit the other dominant male dogs ! So we have always seperated these dogs and rode the catch dog on top of the box! This eneded the fighting and i never had it happen on the ground while hunting!(but we dont hunt our catch dogs on the ground) Some just need an attitude adjustment and the others need to be seperated! But most times once it starts with a certain dog it wont stop unless that baydog curs to the other...We have had good luck with riding the dog on the box!


----------



## luludavis (Jan 24, 2010)

one problem hes a pit get an american bulldog less agressive and if he done it again give him a good whoopin


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 24, 2010)

luludavis said:


> one problem hes a pit get an american bulldog less agressive and if he done it again give him a good whoopin


*******T   IVE had 3 american bulldogs still have one and there more dog stupid than my pit!!!!!! Its individual dogs not the breed!!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 25, 2010)

just have that one humanely euthanized and get another pit there are too many good natured hard catchin pits out there to fool around with a fighting catchdog.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I still think you should have him neutered.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, I forgot I was on the www for a minute.

see the edit...


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 25, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> just have that one humanely euthanized and get another pit there are too many good natured hard catchin pits out there to fool around with a fighting catchdog.


Guess i just got more patience with a young dog!!!!


----------



## swamp (Jan 26, 2010)

*Nice*

Nice looking pit man!





big country rnr said:


> Male dogs try to establish dominance when they get that age some can be broke some cant ! I have had a few catch dogs that could ride in the box with the other dogs! Some dogs we just couldnt ride wit the other dominant male dogs ! So we have always seperated these dogs and rode the catch dog on top of the box! This eneded the fighting and i never had it happen on the ground while hunting!(but we dont hunt our catch dogs on the ground) Some just need an attitude adjustment and the others need to be seperated! But most times once it starts with a certain dog it wont stop unless that baydog curs to the other...We have had good luck with riding the dog on the box!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2010)

swamp said:


> Nice looking pit man!


He is a big baby!!!lol He loves a hog tho! He has had his butt handed to him a few times and was still there ! A great all around dog!


----------



## hog head (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont use pitts for that reason but had cross pitts a good oak limb about 3 times aday will help him bite hogs not dogs


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 26, 2010)

that is a real sharp lookin pit!! Did you get him from hunting blood or just a local pick up?


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2010)

hog head said:


> i dont use pitts for that reason but had cross pitts a good oak limb about 3 times aday will help him bite hogs not dogs


I cant agree !!!
Most of ur gritty cur dogs are the cause of the fights!!! Cur dogs are alot more ill than a bulldog! Depends on how hes rasied and if he knows his place! Any male bulldog has to know ur the boss or he will push his limits! Had cur dogs you couldnt cure! Hasnt been that way wit my (pits) yet!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I cant agree !!!
> Most of ur gritty cur dogs are the cause of the fights!!! Cur dogs are alot more ill than a bulldog! Depends on how hes rasied and if he knows his place! Any male bulldog has to know ur the boss or he will push his limits! Had cur dogs you couldnt cure! Hasnt been that way wit my (pits) yet!!!



My SBMC hates other dogs.  They can be hard headed for SURE.


----------



## hog head (Jan 26, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I cant agree !!!
> Most of ur gritty cur dogs are the cause of the fights!!! Cur dogs are alot more ill than a bulldog! Depends on how hes rasied and if he knows his place! Any male bulldog has to know ur the boss or he will push his limits! Had cur dogs you couldnt cure! Hasnt been that way wit my (pits) yet!!!



dont think im a pitt hater i own 4 fine pitts  i just think a cur dog is alot easy to get off another dog than a pitt


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

hog head said:


> dont think im a pitt hater i own 4 fine pitts  i just think a cur dog is alot easy to get off another dog than a pitt



That is the truth.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 27, 2010)

hog head said:


> dont think im a pitt hater i own 4 fine pitts  i just think a cur dog is alot easy to get off another dog than a pitt



yep..the oak stick works on the Curs..gotta have break stick for the Pitts


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> that is a real sharp lookin pit!! Did you get him from hunting blood or just a local pick up?


Hes a third generation bred for catching! He is pervis blood bred to jeep blood! Very good attitude and understands the whole hunting situation! Dosent ever bark in the woods and will honor any dog he can hear! His grand sire,sire ,dam(jeep), and siblings are all great dogs! Grand sire and dam died on hogs years ago There blood runs strong in these dogs! no reverse ,no brakes! Has a head full of sense ..Dont pull on a leash walking to a hog or dragging one out the woods(understands a caught hog)! His great grand sire was a weight pull dog that could understand commands .Wish i would have taught him some cause he will drag the hog for you in the open if you stay in front of him!!!  Great all around dogs!!!!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> yep..the oak stick works on the Curs..gotta have break stick for the Pitts



I must have owned and own some gritty cur dogs then! And they dont have any pit in them!


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 3, 2010)

Some times a hot shot works better than a oak stick. The stick will break. It helped my pit anyways.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 3, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I must have owned and own some gritty cur dogs then! And they dont have any pit in them!



Maybe the few I have worked with were not as gritty as yours


----------

